# Eden problems?



## rottiepug (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiya, was just wondering if anyone has had a problem with this food? 

I have a 15 month pug and a 16 week old rottie. My pug will not touch this food at all so he's on something different but I've had pup on this since he came home at 8wks and he's had constant diarrhoea. He's up to date with worming, jabs etc and otherwise he's in perfect health. I starved him as directed by my vets, fed him chicken, rice, scrambled eggs for a few days and he was fine so I gradually put him back on Eden and he promptly got an upset belly again so I contacted Eden. On their advice I cut out all treats and cut right back on his food and if anything, he's worse, he's not grown at all (I measure weekly) nor has he gained weight in the past 3 weeks. I've now got some pro-kolin+ from the vet and I'm changing his food. 

Eden haven't accepted the criticism at all well when I rang up for more advice. Has anyone had anything similar happen to them while feeding this? According to their Facebook group not lol


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

This seems to be a very common problem with Eden - and unfortunately their despicable customer service is all too common too!  

I would personally change foods - Millies Wolfheart is a fantastic quality, high meat/fish, no grain, UK made dog food like Eden, and they have fantastic customer service to boot too!

And welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh poor lamb .... if it's been going on that long & he's fine on a bland diet then I can only think that he's intolerant to something in the Eden

Its not a brand I've looked at in depth - but from a quick look at the ingredients it appears to have a very high meat content (good!) but does contain a variety of meats

It could be that your pup can't have one of these - Duck goes straight through Maisie for example

I'd try to find something that's only got one meat in it - probably chicken as you know his tum seems fine on that

Have you looked at Applaws which is 75% chicken?


----------



## rottiepug (Aug 5, 2013)

My pug is on applaws, he'll only eat that or royal canin pug lol. I've always had my other rotties on eukanuba and they've always done really well on that but I know a lot of people frown on foods that contain cereals and grains. I'll keep him on chicken and rice the next few days until he's firmed up anyway and I'll have a think on what food to try next. I just couldn't believe how rude eden were when they were so pleasant when I was buying their food. Such a change around in attitude lol


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the warning 

Have heard how some dogs do not do very well on high meat contents where others thrive. 
Its your choice at the end of the day, and I am sure you will do what's best for your pooch. Its not as if you have to discuss what you feed and as long as your dog is healthy and happy with no problems that's the main thing.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

My 8mth old is on applaws & has a lot of runny bums could that be the high meat content then.. Hubby was looking at Eden so may not be a good idea for me then


----------



## rottiepug (Aug 5, 2013)

I'll stick to applaws for fussy puggy ATM as he's fine on it, but it's hard to know what to try with poopy bum lol. I'll definitely be trying a lesser meat content next though I think, and just the one type


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

rottiepug said:


> Hiya, was just wondering if anyone has had a problem with this food?
> 
> I have a 15 month pug and a 16 week old rottie. My pug will not touch this food at all so he's on something different but I've had pup on this since he came home at 8wks and he's had constant diarrhoea. He's up to date with worming, jabs etc and otherwise he's in perfect health. I starved him as directed by my vets, fed him chicken, rice, scrambled eggs for a few days and he was fine so I gradually put him back on Eden and he promptly got an upset belly again so I contacted Eden. On their advice I cut out all treats and cut right back on his food and if anything, he's worse, he's not grown at all (I measure weekly) nor has he gained weight in the past 3 weeks. I've now got some pro-kolin+ from the vet and I'm changing his food.
> 
> Eden haven't accepted the criticism at all well when I rang up for more advice. Has anyone had anything similar happen to them while feeding this? According to their Facebook group not lol


You won't see anything on their FB group they remove all members who have problems with their products so your days are numbered! :lol:

My pup found it too rich too and also started eating his own poo and my older dogs when she was on it. I experimented by taking them both of it at different times and he only ate his own when he was on it and only ate Inca's when she was on it!

He doesn't do it anymore. He's on JWB ocean fish & veg as white fish seems gentler on the tummy and grain free in case it was an allergy issue.

He also didn't grow for a while and only gained half a kg at one point when vet was expecting him to be 10-12kg by then (he's Border Collie so should have got bigger/heavier quite quickly).

He has caught up now though so if you can get him on the right food before his growing phase ends he should catch up.

Try a lower protein single protein based food to see how his tummy is with that.

For some dogs its the way the kibble is made and what goes into it not that they can't eat high meat..JJ eats raw meats fine or cooked and mixed in with kibble for a change, but it's taken a while and going though several brands to find ONE kibble that didn't give him squits and cleared his runny eyes. even though his kibble is completely grain free he's fine with fresh cooked rice and rice in wet food!


----------



## rottiepug (Aug 5, 2013)

I changed him to eukanuba in the end, I know it's got grains in but so did the one his breeder used. Firm poos this morning now though after 24hrs without Eden in his system. I was contemplating leaving Eden a review on which dog food lol


----------



## rottiepug (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh my, just looked at the Eden Facebook page, and the members are encouraged to harass anyone who leaves negative feedback on whichdogfood.co.uk not only that but they're even having the negative feedback removed :/ it's like a cult lol


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Eden made my dogs stink, the output was potent lol. People that had tgis issue witg their dogs were advised to feed less but mine were already on 30g a day i wasn't feeding any less than that. I also had 1 that kept choking on the kibble size I was advised to soak it but I don't want to have to be soaking my dogs food just so they can eat it ok. My comments were removed too.
Mine are on Canagen small breed at the moment seems to be suiting them ok


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

rottiepug said:


> Oh my, just looked at the Eden Facebook page, and the members are encouraged to harass anyone who leaves negative feedback on whichdogfood.co.uk not only that but they're even having the negative feedback removed :/ it's like a cult lol


I'd put that as a review on which dog.. lol! they can't harass you if you've left the group already!

I just couldn't be bothered with them in the end though I did take screenshots of when I'd commented and then my comments removed and re-posted them into the group!! .. strangely the group changed to secret and guess who wasn't on the invite list! :lol: .. think I might go do that review now!! 

I'd go back and get a screenshot of where they said that, though if your not quick it will have gone down as some of their fans/cult members are on here too!


----------



## rottiepug (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm already out of the group too lol. Although I left willingly, my review wasn't scathing, just pointed out the Eden isn't suitable for all dogs and left my doggies rather loose. They're fine now though thankfully lol


----------



## ToveLC (Sep 29, 2013)

rottiepug said:


> Oh my, just looked at the Eden Facebook page, and the members are encouraged to harass anyone who leaves negative feedback on whichdogfood.co.uk not only that but they're even having the negative feedback removed :/ it's like a cult lol


I had exactly the same experience when feeding Eden. We have 4 Poodles. One wouldn't eat it at all, 1 was ok the other two had very runny poos but it resulting in my 18 month old having blood in his stools then just pure blood coming out. I immediately stopped the food, starved him for 12 hours and gave him a small meal of his original food. The blood stopped but still had the runs.
When I posted on Edens FB page the post got deleted and the woman pm'd me direct. She was very shirty and said that it couldn't possibly be the Eden causing this. I was stalked and harassed by this woman for days and days. Not quite the customer service I was expecting.
It did make me wonder what other posts she was deleting..


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

I have my dogs on Toyal Canin Yorkshire terrier but have been thinking of changing but I had them on junior up until 10 months old.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Ollie point blank refused to eat Eden as well. He didn't have as big of a stool problem on it as some have - more soft than diarrhea but still a terrible smell - but what put me off the most was just how incredibly creepy the facebook group is. I've honestly not seen a company behave so disturbingly in my life. :huh:

He's on ZiwiPeak now, which he loves. And no more soft stools!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I feed Eden after feeding raw for many years. I was very close to going back to raw recently as I felt like my dogs were smelly and pooing too much. I also have a very fussy dog who wasn't very keen. However, after asking about this problem on the forum, (my posts weren't deleted lol) I have cut their food back slightly, split the food to twice a day instead of once and I soak the food in hot water. Honestly it has started making a difference already. My fussy dog can't wait to be fed and they are not farting for England or producing loads of poo. 

ps I don't work for Eden despite my affix lol!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Whisper has Eden mixed in with her wet food (currently Butchers Tripe) and she really likes it - the kibble size is ideal for her as she's a fussy Madam and it mixes in easily. 

Teddy even likes to have a little bit every now and then. xx

But yes have heard the horror stories about their customer service! I will order a sample of Millie's Wolfheart before she's due more kibble next time and see how things go.  xx


----------



## JohnT (Oct 1, 2010)

Not all of mine did well on Eden either. Some OK, 2 wouldn't eat it and one had the runs!! so back to Acana, which suits all and at the moment we have 7 dogs, so can't be feeding to many different things ............


----------

